# AR chambering problems



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

When chambering a round in my ar it doesnt always go into the chamber. Sometimes it sinks the bullet farther into the casing. Yes the mag is in all the way and have tried several different mags. Any help would be great.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Is this hand loaded ammo?
Do the cassings without bullets allow the bolt to fully seat?
What type and grain are the bullets?

It is possible the bullets do not have enough neck tension to keep the bullets in place during the chambering process.

Try putting a single round in the chamber and see of the bolt will fully lock into place.

For some, the left testicle is larger than the right one. For Chuck Norris, each testicle is larger than the other one.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

Some of it is hand loaded but most of it is 55g ultramax hollow point. Hand loads also 55g hollow point. It looks like it is jamming into the guide when comming out of clip and not making a smooth transaction.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Is the chamber a 223 chamber or a 5.56 chamber? 5.56 ammo is usually loaded to a longer OAL, so if pushed into a 223 spec chamber the bullet can engage the rifling.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

It is all 223. I think I will break down and take it to a gunsmith.


----------



## HLSETD (Nov 7, 2008)

I think your problem is the ammo. I quit using Ultra Max because of the same problems.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

have you shot a bunch of laquer coated wolf ammo? that can gum up you chamber

cartridge could band my bet is, the issue as mention above with this brand.

are you using a accu-wedge? that will do it too. an accuwedge is junk and doesn't belong on your gun.

your mags could also be inducing the problem - test and see if it happens with other mags to rule it out.

exhaust these before you pay a gunsmith to do the same.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I just remembered an issue I had with my friends AR. His mag catch was screwed in far too much. I undid it one or two turns and it is fine now. I found this fix on ar15.com.

As far as Wolf goes I have put well over 4,000 rds threw my rifle and never had a problem. During a six month period I fired a little over 2,000rds threw my rifle. I never clean the tube or chamber in this rifle. I only add oil and when the mood strikes me I will clean the bolt carrier. I would guess the rifle has 5 to 6,000 rds since I have truly broke it down for a real cleaning. I just add tones of oil to it.

Chuck Norris can drink an entire gallon of milk in thirty-seven seconds.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

pfast, spend $17 on this product before wasting money or tinkering with your firearm. I have a Winchester Featherweight in 223 that is very picky about case dimensions.

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?p ... ber=268983


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

By the way, don't shoot wolf ammo through an AR. It may work for a short period of time but will cause problems later.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> As far as Wolf goes I have put well over 4,000 rds threw my rifle and never had a problem. During a six month period I fired a little over 2,000rds threw my rifle. I never clean the tube or chamber in this rifle. I only add oil and when the mood strikes me I will clean the bolt carrier. I would guess the rifle has 5 to 6,000 rds since I have truly broke it down for a real cleaning.





> By the way, don't shoot wolf ammo through an AR. It may work for a short period of time but will cause problems later.


Holy crap, talk about conflicting reports!!!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

laite319 Most of these reports came from manufactures who never really did any testing or anything like that. Back when Wolf 223 was first brought into the US you could get 1000rds for 100 bucks. It is not the best ammo under any situation but if you are just blasting ammo out of your rifle there is nothing wrong with it. The first ammo was lacquered coated and many believed that when you fired it that lacquer would melt. If anyone ever tested it you would find out it just turned to ash. Even the red lacquer mouth sealant would blow out and not cause any issues. All wolf 223, 5,45, and 7,62X39 is very dirty. In an AR I did find some red sealant in the trigger area. Any true problems with Wolf? Only one. The cost of wolf today is out of line for the accuracy you get.

If you Google search "Chuck Norris getting his *** kicked" you will generate zero results. It just doesn't happen.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

People, you seem to have had an ok time with the Wolf stuff. DPMS says if you shoot it out of their rifles it voids the warranty. I personally think that is a bunch of crap, but I have not shot any Wolf ammo. What do you think?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

personaly I think it is ok ammo except for the lack of accuracy and its cost. Trying to get new stuff now a days is crazy. I say if you want blasting ammo wolf is hard to beat.

With the cost in mind I have been reloading 223 for less than wolf.

Little known medical fact: Chuck Norris invented the Caesarean section when he roundhouse-kicked his way out of his monther's womb.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

google ned christensen and chamber reamer. It will solve your problem.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry not to answer you guys i have been away fir a while. NO accuwedge have used different mags wolf misfires alot im my ar but not in my mini.Thank you guys for the comments. Plainsman I will check it out.


----------



## Aznative (Apr 6, 2009)

pfast, I know I'm jumping on board late, but I have a few other things that I don't believe were mentioned. Not knowing anything about your AR, could the barrel have come loose and turned? If this happened the barrel extension (feed ramps are machined into the extension) would turn with it causing the ramps to be skewed. This could cause a real feeding problem


----------

